# Quarantine tank habitants



## Letigrama (Jul 6, 2008)

So, I have my 15g quarantine empty, what should i put that would be fine with a sick Discus? is empty and cycled now....Is was thinking about some piranhas  
thanks


----------



## Cory (May 2, 2008)

This is a joke right?


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

.......??


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

Ciddian said:


> .......??


Im just as confused as u O.O


----------



## Letigrama (Jul 6, 2008)

I though my  was implying it was a joke?
so again, what could I put in my quarantine tank?


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

Letigrama said:


> I though my  was implying it was a joke?
> so again, what could I put in my quarantine tank?


when you say "what", do you mean medication wise? or fish wise?

medication wise.....it would depend on what the sickness is..

fish wise....nothing!


----------



## Letigrama (Jul 6, 2008)

fish wise. I said the " tank is empty"


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

Letigrama said:


> fish wise. I said the " tank is empty"





Letigrama said:


> what should i put that would be fine with a sick Discus?


?....I am assuming from the original post that you will be putting the sick discus in there.


----------



## Letigrama (Jul 6, 2008)

what you mean nothing
what about some little shrimp
how do shrimp tolerate medicine?
when I have to medicate the tank i mean.....


----------



## Letigrama (Jul 6, 2008)

so you have your quarantine tank empty always?
what about plants, moss, etc>?


----------



## Cory (May 2, 2008)

I think if I get this right, the tank isn't actually a QT tank and there isn't actually a discus in it and you want to know how to stock a 15 gal ?


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

one of the main purposes of the hospital tank is to isolate the sick fish, so that the sick fish would not be stressed by any tankmates. I would especially worry about the stress to a delicate sick discus.

one of the other main reasons is that the sickness would not spread to other fish/inhabitants.

so if you put other fish in there...its kinda a lose lose situation. A mixture of worsening the condition/killing of the discus combined with contaminating the new inhabitants (not to mention the possible disease the newly purchased inhabitants might carry)

If Cory understood the situation correctly...then disregard what I just typed. lol


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

Letigrama said:


> so you have your quarantine tank empty always?
> what about plants, moss, etc>?


Yes, generally speaking, my quarantine tank is usually empty. No water, No fish..etc. The cleaned filter for that tank is always filtering one of my main tanks to seed the filter until my next purchase.

I dont usually quarantine plants, but some people do, what I am starting to do is just a bleach tip with a 20 to 1 water to bleach solution, since, then place in tank. :/


----------



## Mr Fishies (Sep 21, 2007)

Somebody into the drink early tonight?


----------



## Cory (May 2, 2008)

Definitely, no other fish in the QT tank. QT implies that the fish will be alone.


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

Mr Fishies said:


> Somebody into the drink early tonight?


lol...started the weekend early!

but seriously, nothing in the QT!


----------



## Mr Fishies (Sep 21, 2007)

gucci17 said:


> lol...started the weekend early!
> 
> but seriously, nothing in the QT!


Smart remarks aside, I agree 100%. It's like renting a healthy person a hospital bed while there are no patients...what happens when a patient comes? Share the bed? Kick the tenant out? What do you do with the tenant then?


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

Mr Fishies said:


> It's like renting a healthy person a hospital bed while there are no patients...what happens when a patient comes? Share the bed? Kick the tenant out? What do you do with the tenant then?


good analogy.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Mr Fishies said:


> Smart remarks aside, I agree 100%. It's like renting a healthy person a hospital bed while there are no patients...what happens when a patient comes? Share the bed? Kick the tenant out? What do you do with the tenant then?


Actually, what he wants to do is more analogous to putting a healthy person in a bubble with a person with H1N1.

Quarantine = alone, or with other similarly sick fish.

Hospital tank =/= place for healthy fish/animals.


----------



## Letigrama (Jul 6, 2008)

ok, ok, I get it, but I was not drinking! I promise!
I didnt think my idea was very illogical. Let me explain. My discus very rarely get sick. However, my tank is too large and if somebody gets sick there is not way I can treat the whole tank. So I got my QT. Now look, the Discus need very cycled, stable water, I cant set up a QT just when they get sick so I move them to a place when the water is still cycling and I kill them...this means I have to have the QT running at all times. So i was thinking I could put some plants and shrimp?
Also, I had a sick Discus just weeks ago, reason why i finally set up the QT)
and he was behaving very oddly just because it was alone and frightened. When I move him with his tankmates he was all cured and super good, it was all a matter of being there alone and depressed....
So see, my point of view, not so much of a drunk lady eh?


----------



## Calmer (Mar 9, 2008)

You could keep the plants in containers so they can be easily moved to another aquarium. As you know some medicines can harm plants. In that case. Dare I say it, plastic plants.  At least a few plastic plants will give the fish some cover and still let you observe them. Stress can be a killer and you are right to make the tank at least somewhat comfortable for the unfortunates.


----------



## bluekrissyspikes (Apr 16, 2009)

no need to keep the tank running empty. take the filter and slap it on the back of the tank that your discus are in. then drain your qt and stick it in the closet or store it somewhere. the filter will stay cycled and add a little bit of extra filtration to your large tank. then if one of your fish gets sick, just take the small filter and get the qt from storage, add declorinated water and your qt is ready to go.


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

Letigrama said:


> So I got my QT. Now look, the Discus need very cycled, stable water, I cant set up a QT just when they get sick so I move them to a place when the water is still cycling and I kill them...this means I have to have the QT running at all times. So i was thinking I could put some plants and shrimp?


like I said before, take the QT filter and put it on one of the main tanks, so that the filter will be cycled when you need it. Just make sure you clean it before putting it on the main to prevent bringing disease.

not too sure about plants, but I still say dont put any fish/inverts in there. Since after the QT usage, you are going to clean the filter (destroying the bio that established on the filter), meaning you would be using the fish/invert to cycle the tank, which is still bad.

If you put the filter into another tank, no fish/inverts will be harmed in the process. Plus like bluekrissyspikes said, you also get added filtration for you main tank.


----------

